# British Woodworking



## SammyQ (4 Dec 2014)

Ladies and Gentlemen, Chippies and Chipesses, 

I missed the latest editon of this excellent mag on 27th November, its stated publication date, so I enquired via newsagent, then distribution centre, then B.W. offices. May I please share the knowledge that Nick Gibbs has been unable to meet this date, following his injuries and recuperation;. I didn't think it appropriate to enquire when or if there would be a 48th issue, that would be too much like pressure. But, I would also like Nick to know, if he can get things together and has the strength and wherewithal to put together a mag at some point in the future, I'll be there buying my copy; "keeping the faith Kid!".

May I also please take the opportunity to wish Nick and his family not only Season's Greetings, but also an empathic and deeply felt wish that his health improves and he may prosper again.

Sam


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (4 Dec 2014)

I'll second that. I spoke to him at length in October at a show and he's definitely on the mend but these things take time of course.


----------



## SammyQ (4 Dec 2014)

Thanks Bob.
Sam


----------



## Nick Gibbs (8 Dec 2014)

Thanks, everyone, particularly Sam. I am very gradually getting better, but sadly just wasn't up to editing another issue of British Woodworking in November. I find communication the most difficult part of the whole thing, but enjoy writing, so hope to find a way to resolve my magazine challenges soon. 

Merry Christmas and happy woodworking to one and all.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## John15 (8 Dec 2014)

A Happy Christmas to you also Nick and all the best for 2015. Looking forward to the next edition but only when you are good and ready.

John


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (8 Dec 2014)

Happy Christmas Nick


----------



## Nick Gibbs (16 Mar 2015)

Thanks to everyone for their support. I only realised yesterday that I hadn't been accessing all my email accounts, and missed 618 replies to fabulous support last August. Many apologies. I've tried replying to as many as possible. I am getting a bit better, though improvement is so slow as to be impossible to judge. Hopefully I will have news about the next issue of British Woodworking soon.

Happy New Year!

Nick


----------



## SammyQ (16 Mar 2015)

Who's rushing? Good things mature slowly.

Sam


----------



## Peter Sefton (16 Mar 2015)

Look forward to hearing from you and British Woodworking when you are good and ready Nick.

Cheers Peter


----------



## Nick Gibbs (19 Apr 2015)

The news I had hoped to bring about possibly selling British Woodworking, with my contribution and support, has sadly fallen through. For the moment I am trying to get back into editing by producing an issue of Living Woods, and start gently. Then I will think about British Woodworking, and we will contact subscribers about refunds or alternative offers. I am so sorry that I can't promise anything more; we have very few funds now. 

Thanks to everyone for the support, now and in the past.

Nick


----------



## MickCheese (19 Apr 2015)

Nick

Keep getting better and as soon as you start producing BW again I'm sure there will be loads of people here to support you. 

I will!

Mick


----------



## SammyQ (22 Apr 2015)

Seconded. No rush.

Sam


----------



## Peter Sefton (25 Apr 2015)

I see that Nick has just put the latest edition of Living Woods to press, great news Nick good to see you getting back into it. 

Cheers Peter


----------



## Doug B (25 Apr 2015)

Peter Sefton":lo956b4i said:


> I see that Nick has just put the latest edition of Living Woods to press, great news Nick good to see you getting back into it.
> 
> Cheers Peter



Great news indeed.


----------



## oddsocks (27 Apr 2015)

Nick. +1 for no rush re BW - if it comes to it and you need to offer subscribers refunds you don't need to include me, any remaining money is better with you 
Dave


----------



## Nick Gibbs (9 May 2015)

oddsocks":1ljv5pvt said:


> Nick. +1 for no rush re BW - if it comes to it and you need to offer subscribers refunds you don't need to include me, any remaining money is better with you
> Dave



Thanks so much, Dave, and others. I am giving Living Woods a good go. Doing both LW and BW is too much for me for the time being, and I may even consider having to merge them, but feel the readership is too diverse.

Really appreciate your comment about refunds. It is a big issue for us. I don't like owing money. But things are very tight, and it is going to be difficult enough paying for Living Woods to be printed and sent out by the Royal Mail, and I don't want to ask subscribers to renew when it's not clear what the future holds. 

Cheers

Nick


----------



## lurker (9 May 2015)

Nick,

Another here who is not bothered about the money.
I am bothered about the potential loss of B W though.

I was reading LW yesterday where you said you felt it hard to work with others ( I paraphrase) but there are some talented and retired people here abouts. Maybe you ought to rethink the offers of help?
If I lived down your way I would be happy to help get out a BW issue for no payment. I know naf all about publishing but can take orders and do as I am told. Maybe there are others better placed who think the same?

Anyway whatever you decide, most of us are right behind you.


----------



## John15 (9 May 2015)

I'm not concerned about a refund Nick - let's call it all square.

John


----------



## Droogs (25 May 2015)

I noticed on crowd funder today that nick has reached his initial target and is on the way to reaching his extended one. so congrats and well done, very pleased for you after all the effort you have put in

best wishes and hopes for success
droogs


----------

